# [SOFTWARE] Picasa da error de descarga (SOLUCIONADO)

## Pablo S. Barrera

Buenas! Estoy queriendo compilar Picasa y directamente cuando busca no encuentra el archivo rpm para compilarlo. 

Parece que Picasa nos dejo de lado, por eso recurro a uds.

Aca el error 

```
LinuxPablo distfiles # emerge -av picasa

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    #] media-gfx/picasa-3.0.0.57.4402.0_beta  USE="-nsplugin" 31,933 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 31,933 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] yes

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-gfx/picasa-3.0.0.57.4402.0_beta

>>> Downloading 'http://dl.google.com/linux/rpm/testing/i386/picasa-3.0-current.i386.rpm'

--2013-02-13 00:00:45--  http://dl.google.com/linux/rpm/testing/i386/picasa-3.0-current.i386.rpm

Resolviendo dl.google.com... 74.125.228.37, 74.125.228.35, 74.125.228.39, ...

Conectando con dl.google.com[74.125.228.37]:80... conectado.

Petición HTTP enviada, esperando respuesta... 404 Not Found

2013-02-13 00:00:46 ERROR 404: Not Found.

!!! Couldn't download 'picasa-3.0.0.57.4402.0_beta.i386.rpm'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'media-gfx/picasa-3.0.0.57.4402.0_beta', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/picasa-3.0.0.57.4402.0_beta/temp/build.log'

>>> Failed to emerge media-gfx/picasa-3.0.0.57.4402.0_beta, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/picasa-3.0.0.57.4402.0_beta/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package media-gfx/picasa-3.0.0.57.4402.0_beta:

 * Fetch failed for 'media-gfx/picasa-3.0.0.57.4402.0_beta', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/media-gfx/picasa-3.0.0.57.4402.0_beta/temp/build.log'

```

Gracias de antemano.

----------

## tomk

Picasa ya no esta soportado en Linux, en bug 434390 dicen que funciona con PlayonLinux. Lo van a quitar de Portage en un mes.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Gracias. Yo tengo el rpm por ahi. Podre hacerlo funcionar a mano, evitando que portage lo busque afuera?

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Bueno finalmente logre compilar Picasa. Baje el rpm de este sitio http://gentoo-portage.com/media-gfx/picasa modifique el ebuild para que lo busque en mi maquina, en donde dice 

```

SRC_URI="/usr/portage/distfiles/picasa-3.0-current.i386.rpm"
```

Luego hice un 

```
ebuild /usr/portage/media-gfx/picasa/picasa-3.0.0.57.4402.0_beta.ebuild digest

```

Lo compile y salio andando. No hay nada como picasa, y la verdad lo renecesitaba.[/url]

----------

